# Junkyard rescue! Fosgate 4x6" plate separates :)



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Found these while scoping a Camaro Iroc-Z that had been sitting for a while... sticker expired in 98!

They were super gross but I took them all apart and cleaned them up.

Both tweeters are fine but one woofer is seized up solid. Like, I can't move it at all :/

Don't have any idea what the model of these are. The only numbers I see are for the individual components. Maybe the plate was bought separately?

They consist of:

SP-34 3.5" midranges 
SPT-14RX 1" dome tweeters
TX-124 crossovers

No idea what I'll do with them. Not really worth anything unless that woofer can be fixed!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

it's interesting to note that Rockford had some of the same engineered concepts down pat, from back in 1985.

a low playing tweeter, (polyamide likely, it appeared to be a copy of the successful West German brands Visonik, and Alphasonik [yes, that Alphasonik]) that had a large ferrite motor and a wide band midrange, also designed for greater power input than the normal offerings of the day. Paper cone midrange, natural response and greatest efficiency considering that the surrounds back then teetered from foam to rubber.

I had a pair of the Hafler coaxes from a year or two later which used resin impregnated linen cones, and the same baskets, and likely motors as these 3.5" models.. Very hardy midranges, I wonder how they would stack up today?

And if the tweeters are still working, it would be cool to see how a cheap 3.5" midrange from Parts Express would sound in the plate?

I would save these for nostalgia even if the one midrange was blown, you never know who might be able to use these to complete a period-correct system.


----------

